# Camping Tents



## Mahaviratents (Nov 9, 2017)

What are camping tents made of?


----------



## John Miller (Nov 13, 2018)

Most camping tents are made out of some sort of nylon or its side products. In order to make nylon completely waterproof, materials such as silicone, acrylic or polyurethane are added.


----------



## Mizanrahman (Jan 28, 2019)

The tent usually made out of some sort of nylon and something related to it. If they want to make it a waterproof tent then they use silicone and polythene.


----------



## asiantoken (Feb 26, 2020)

Tents are made out of waterproof material and generally its nylon with other bits and pieces. Concrete Driveway Wollongong


----------



## robin_nguyen (Apr 27, 2017)

I have a blog with a lot of experience camping (camping tents). You can see it:devil:


----------



## adalah (Feb 6, 2019)

John Miller said:


> Most camping tents are made out of some sort of nylon or its side products. In order to make nylon completely waterproof, materials such as silicone, acrylic or polyurethane are added.


Nice


----------



## jack102 (Apr 21, 2020)

Such a valuable thread for camping tent knowledge - thank you to each person.

Home removals Swindon | Asbestos Removal Companies | House Removals Stockport


----------



## HMG2020 (Jun 19, 2020)

Camping tents are made of canvas materials, with stitching, zippers and pegs but it depends where they are made. Regardless of the quality you can't beat eating one of the best burgers brisbane whilst on a nice camping trip with your family.


----------



## HMG2020 (Jun 19, 2020)

Camping tents are made of many different materials, i love camping but there is nothing better than being at home with home automation sydney installed.


----------



## leroycollins36025 (Jun 29, 2020)

Camping tents are made of ripstop nylon fabric. commercial property management


----------



## HMG2020 (Jun 19, 2020)

*Camping trip and tent material*

Camping tents are made of nylon mostly, i have only been camping once and all of my clothes were ruined because they squashed in my swag. If only there was a mobile ironing service available at camp sites, that would solve a lot of problems next time


----------



## billingstreeservice (Jul 2, 2020)

Mostly nylon, but there can be big differences in quality!
www.billingstreeservicepros.com


----------



## HMG2020 (Jun 19, 2020)

Some of the best camping tents are made out of cotton, although they may not be completely weather proof. When i go camping, i like to make sure i take my gym supplements from the supplement store with me.


----------



## painterjoana (Jul 10, 2020)

The majority of camping tents are made of ripstop nylon fabric sold under a variety of trade names. This is essentially the same material used to make parachutes.

Nylon is very strong & lightweight and can be woven tightly, yet still remain breathable. In order to make nylon completely waterproof, it must be coated with a water resistant coating, such as silicone, acrylic or polyurethane. This is usually only applied to the fly and tent floor.


_____________________________

Find More


----------



## isaacwells (Jul 10, 2020)

If you’re a casual tent camper going by yourself or with your family, you won’t go wrong with the polyester tents. They’re affordable and generally pretty tough and water resistant.

If you have the money and you go camping while backpacking or hiking, then the cuben fiber can be the best one to use.


- Arborist


----------



## BonnieP (Jul 11, 2020)

We camp as a family of 4 however we own a 9 person tent. It leaves a lot of room to store our personal belongings and room to change clothes. Highly recommend getting a larger one than you need.
masonry columbia


----------



## mariyacampingexpert (Jul 13, 2020)

Buy or make a footprint or ground cloth. Dust, dirt, and friction are the enemy of your tent's floor. Limiting exposure will prolong its ability to hold out moisture. It doesn't have to be waterproof -- Tyvek is an inexpensive, synthetic cloth used to make, among other things, express mail envelopes. Your camping tents must be survive in bad weather time. It's very durable, lightweight, and can be bought by the foot on ebay. It does allow moisture to pass through, but as long as you've got a good seal you shouldn't need to worry about a little. My maps are printed on it.

Avoid a used tent. People lie. No use cursing the guy while laying in a cold, dark tent, sopping wet with long hours until morning.


----------



## safeentry (Jul 29, 2020)

Good suggestion! Just sharing that we now have a covid app!


----------



## AqdasSeo (Jun 19, 2021)

*Tents* are usually *made* of poles, cords, and *tent* fabrics. The most common *tent* fabric by far is polyester of some variety because it's durable and affordable. However, other materials known to be used are cotton, PVC, polycotton, and nylon.


----------

